# cant root



## amy.h (Oct 22, 2011)

I am using a droid 2. Installed updates today and now I can't use my wireless tether, keep getting a message asking if my device is rooted. I have the Z4 root installed, but have been fighting for 4 hours and can't get this fixed. Don't know if its a Superuser problem or what, pretty uneducated about these issues. PLEASE HELP!


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

Use the droid 3 root. Z4 does NOT work on gingerbread.


----------



## ShortnStubby (Aug 6, 2011)

Also correct me if I'm wrong but unless your on a custom rom you will have to do a radio hack to get tether to work on stock rom


----------



## amy.h (Oct 22, 2011)

Okay, really ignorant about this stuff, someone else rooted my phone to begin with. Tried to find the droid 3 root in market, but cannot locate. Can you tell me where to find?


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

In the droid 3 section on these forums. Its a sticky thread.


----------



## amy.h (Oct 22, 2011)

To shortnstubby

Have no idea what a radio hack is and if I am on stock rom or not. My tether was working until updates installed, now just can't root. ANY help is appreciated. Dead in the water here until I can get my tether restored. Completely frustrated!


----------



## ShortnStubby (Aug 6, 2011)

http://www.psouza4.com/Bionic/ this is your one click root option

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php...bread-tether-fix-instructions-*updated-10-2-*

That's your radio hack if on stock rom


----------

